# Verhalten nach Fehler zb. Motorschütz ausgelöst



## Trashman (18 März 2008)

Guten Morgen,

Weiss jemand von euch zufällig ob es eine Norm gibt, die eben jenes Thema Regelt?
"Verhalten von Motoren nach Fehler-Stop"

Beispiel:

Mein Motor läuft und aus irgendwelchen Gründen spricht mir der Motorschütz an. Motor geht aus, Fehlermeldung wird mir angezeigt.
Jetzt geht jemand hin, hantiert etwas am Motor herum, Motorschütz wieder rein und quitiert mir den Fehler.
Darf der Motor nun wieder von selbst anlaufen? Oder darf genau das nicht sein?
Gibts dazu ne feststehende Normung oder der gleichen?


----------



## HDD (18 März 2008)

Hi,
in den Normen ist ja vieles geregelt aber wie es dann am Schluss ausgeführt wird liegt an Dir.
Mach eine Risikoanalyse der Anlage und Entscheide dann was könnte dem Anlagenbediener bzw. was noch schlimmer währe dem Instandhalter passieren ! Aber ich denke wenn du darüber nachdenkst wirst Du merken das ein Fehlerreset nicht die Anlage zum laufen bringen sollte. Wie wird bei Dir die Anlage in Automatik geschaltet? Ich mach das meist so das die Automatik entweder ausgeschaltet wird, was das Problem des Wiederanlaufens hat, Stichwort Grundstellung usw. oder ich halte die Automatik an und nach beheben des Fehlers kann man die Anlage wieder an dem Punkt weiterlaufen lassen. Aber erst nach Reset des Fehlers und erneutem Startbefehl!!!!! Auch bei einer einfachen Schützsteuerung hat man die Selbsthaltung weg genommen also auch hier ein gewolltes Starten. Es könnten ja auch noch mehr Fehler aufgetreten sein und der Bediener Resetet halt alles, das ist Natürlich nicht besonders gut wenn dann die Anlage anläuft. 

HDD
Sicherheitsfanatiker


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 März 2008)

HDD schrieb:


> HDD
> Sicherheitsfanatiker


 
Ich bin mit HDD da einer Meinung und sehe das nicht als Fanatismus an ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Trashman (18 März 2008)

Gut, seh das auch so wie ihr...

Dann geh ich mal Paragraphen wälzen. Für meinen "Cheffe" brauch ich was handfestes


----------



## HDD (18 März 2008)

Hi Larry,
das bezog sich auch auf ein anderes Thema!
Da gibt es User die haben heute noch Reste davon in Ihrer Signatur.
    
HDD


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 März 2008)

@HDD:
Ich denke, ich habe den Beitrag gefunden. Aber den Sicherheitsfanatiker hast du dir ja erst in diesem Thread angehängt. Von da her ... 

Gruß
LL


----------



## maxi (18 März 2008)

*Oh Cool, Das ist das 1 2 3 im Anhang 1 der Richtlinie 2006/42/EG.*
*Da hatte ich erst eine Schulung.*

1.2.3.​​*Ingangsetzen*​*
*Das Ingangsetzen einer Maschine darf nur durch absichtliches Betätigen einer hierfür vorgesehenen Befehlseinrichtung
möglich sein.
Dies gilt auch
— für das Wiederingangsetzen nach einem Stillstand, ungeachtet der Ursache für diesen Stillstand;
— für eine wesentliche Änderung des Betriebszustands.
Gleichwohl kann das Wiederingangsetzen oder die Änderung des Betriebszustands durch absichtliches Betätigen
einer anderen Einrichtung als der hierfür vorgesehenen Befehlseinrichtung möglich sein, sofern dadurch
keine Gefährdungssituation entsteht.
Bei Maschinen, die im Automatikbetrieb arbeiten, darf das Ingangsetzen oder Wiederingangsetzen nach einer
Abschaltung und die Änderung ihres Betriebszustands ohne Bedienereingriff möglich sein, sofern dies nicht
zu einer Gefährdungssituation führt.
Verfügt eine Maschine über mehrere Befehlseinrichtungen für das Ingangsetzen und führt dies dazu, dass sich
das Bedienungspersonal gegenseitig gefährden kann, so sind zusätzliche Einrichtungen einzubauen, um derartige
Risiken auszuschließen. Wenn es aus Sicherheitsgründen erforderlich ist, dass das Ingangsetzen und/oder
das Stillsetzen in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge erfolgt, müssen Einrichtungen vorhanden sein, die die Einhaltung
der richtigen Abfolge bei diesen Bedienungsvorgängen sicherstellen.
1.2.4.​​*Stillsetzen*​*
*1.2.4.1.​​*Normales Stillsetzen*​*
*Maschinen müssen mit einer Befehlseinrichtung zum sicheren Stillsetzen der gesamten Maschine ausgestattet
sein.
Jeder Arbeitsplatz muss mit einer Befehlseinrichtung ausgestattet sein, mit dem sich entsprechend der Gefährdungslage
bestimmte oder alle Funktionen der Maschine stillsetzen lassen, um die Maschine in einen sicheren
Zustand zu versetzen.
Der Befehl zum Stillsetzen der Maschine muss Vorrang vor den Befehlen zum Ingangsetzen haben.
Sobald die Maschine stillgesetzt ist oder ihre gefährlichen Funktionen stillgesetzt sind, muss die Energieversorgung
des betreffenden Antriebs unterbrochen werden.
1.2.4.2.​​*Betriebsbedingtes Stillsetzen*​*
*Ist ein Stillsetzen, bei dem die Energieversorgung des Antriebs unterbrochen wird, betriebsbedingt nicht möglich,
so muss der Betriebszustand der Stillsetzung überwacht und aufrechterhalten werden.
1.2.4.3.​​*Stillsetzen im Notfall*​*
*Jede Maschine muss mit einem oder mehreren NOT-HALT-Befehlsgeräten ausgerüstet sein, durch die eine
unmittelbar drohende oder eintretende Gefahr vermieden werden kann.
Hiervon ausgenommen sind
— Maschinen, bei denen durch das NOT-HALT-Befehlsgerät das Risiko nicht gemindert werden kann, da das
NOT-HALT-Befehlsgerät entweder die Zeit des Stillsetzens nicht verkürzt oder es nicht ermöglicht, besondere,
wegen des Risikos erforderliche Maßnahmen zu ergreifen;
— handgehaltene und/oder handgeführte Maschinen.
Das NOT-HALT-Befehlsgerät muss
— deutlich erkennbare, gut sichtbare und schnell zugängliche Stellteile haben;
— den gefährlichen Vorgang möglichst schnell zum Stillstand bringen, ohne dass dadurch zusätzliche Risiken
entstehen;
— erforderlichenfalls bestimmte Sicherungsbewegungen auslösen oder ihre Auslösung zulassen.​9.6.2006​​DE Amtsblatt der Europäischen Union L 157/39​
Wenn das NOT-HALT-Befehlsgerät nach Auslösung eines Haltbefehls nicht mehr betätigt wird, muss dieser
Befehl durch die Blockierung des NOT-HALT-Befehlsgeräts bis zu ihrer Freigabe aufrechterhalten bleiben; es
darf nicht möglich sein, das Gerät zu blockieren, ohne dass dieses einen Haltbefehl auslöst; das Gerät darf nur
durch eine geeignete Betätigung freigegeben werden können; durch die Freigabe darf die Maschine nicht wieder
in Gang gesetzt, sondern nur das Wiederingangsetzen ermöglicht werden.
Die NOT-HALT-Funktion muss unabhängig von der Betriebsart jederzeit verfügbar und betriebsbereit sein.​NOT-HALT-Befehlsgeräte müssen andere Schutzmaßnahmen ergänzen, aber dürfen nicht an deren Stelle treten


----------



## Trashman (20 März 2008)

Danke. 
Jetzt kann ich meinem Cheffe ma bissi was um die Ohren haun


----------

